# Vuze officially supports TiVo



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Vuze has announced support for TiVo. For those of you not familiar with Vuze, it is a BitTorrent client that includes a Video Store and multimedia device support

Based on their information page it looks like they simply implemented their own comeback server and that transfers must be initiated from the TiVo.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

morac said:


> Vuze has announced support for TiVo. For those of you not familiar with Vuze, it is a BitTorrent client that includes a Video Store and multimedia device support
> 
> Based on their information page it looks like they simply implemented their own comeback server and that transfers must be initiated from the TiVo.


I've been using their beta Tivo utility for a while. It's pretty slick.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The way I read it you'll drag the video file into your tivo recordings directory. The Vuze program will automatically convert the file to a compatable format as it copies it. 

I don't think this is any better then py, but it is fewer steps.


----------



## Ronio (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, hadn't heard of vuze before today.

So are we thinking it converts and sends the whole file like PyTivo, or does it stream it like SteamBaby?


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Ronio said:


> Thanks, hadn't heard of vuze before today.
> 
> So are we thinking it converts and sends the whole file like PyTivo, or does it stream it like SteamBaby?


I'd say like PyTivo. From Vuze info: 
On Tivo, the video will appear under Vuze in "Now Playing." Simply select the video, select "Transfer this recording," and "Start playing."


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Will it work if the torrent is a .rar file?


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

reneg said:


> I'd say like PyTivo. From Vuze info:
> On Tivo, the video will appear under Vuze in "Now Playing." Simply select the video, select "Transfer this recording," and "Start playing."


Not the same PyTivo does the conversion while the program is transferring. Vuze will have you drag the file into your tivo recordings folder. The program will be converted as it's being copied into the folder. No further conversion will be necessary when tivo initiates the transfer request.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I just tried it, and I like it! :up:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I never messed with Vuze devices so how do you set it up? It found my Tivos but anytime I try to copy a file so Vuze lists it, it says no profiles for Tivo.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

lew said:


> Not the same PyTivo does the conversion while the program is transferring. Vuze will have you drag the file into your tivo recordings folder. The program will be converted as it's being copied into the folder. No further conversion will be necessary when tivo initiates the transfer request.


The interface from the client to the Tivo is like PyTivo and not Streambaby. The converted file is pulled to the Tivo and not streamed. I tried it out on a movie trailer and Vuze converted it to .vob file. You can still stream Vuze downloaded files by configuring your vuze\transcodes\tivo directory in Streambaby.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I never messed with Vuze devices so how do you set it up? It found my Tivos but anytime I try to copy a file so Vuze lists it, it says no profiles for Tivo.


It found my 2 tivos, and I can only send to my Series 3, while my Series 2 says "no profiles". To send to the S3, I right click the file in: My Library > Unwatched, and select: Transcode for Device > Series 3 (renamed from just plain "Tivo") > Tivo HD.

HTH


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah it does somewhat. I was just trying to drag and drop files into Vuze versus using things from My Library since that is currently empty.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah it does somewhat. I was just trying to drag and drop files into Vuze versus using things from My Library since that is currently empty.


It looks like you can add your files by creating a "classic-share" from File. I just started poking around with some avi's, and "classic-shared folder contents recursive" the root directory for the TV series I downloaded a few months back. It now seems that I'm now torrenting those files, and transcoding 25 episodes of that series to work with my S3. Obviously I need to RTFM to better understand what I'm doing.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Works pretty good. The major problem, of course, is bit-torrent. I found a Dexter Season 3 at 6.4GB and Vuze told me 300 days for the download. Ouch!

I did download a few parts separately and it took an hour or so for each 500MB piece.

With one download, it came in .rar and had to be run with WinRAR and combined. Worked fine creating a .avi from the .rar.

Does have potential. Have not spent any time yet looking at quality. Will do that this weekend.


----------



## skydive05 (Jan 10, 2009)

VUZE is great I have been using it for awhile now to stream to my XBOX360 .... it works AWESOME.
I just found out yesterday that they have added support for TIVO and I am thrilled. My problem is that VUZE sees my TIVOs and allows me to convert the files and it looks like they are vob files, but the VUZE does not show up in either of the TIVOs. 
They are both TIVO HDs. Then I stumbled onto this POST and thought I would try getting Streambaby working. Which I did after playing around with PATH statements until I got it to use Java 1.6 instead of 1.5 as it was erroring out.

So now Streambaby is running, but was not sure if I needed anything else with that running, or if the IP to configure was the IP of my PC?

Anyways Streambaby is not showing up in the TIVO either. I would love to be able to stream through the TIVO just like my XBOX or atleast download through VUZE. I tried restarting the TIVOs to see if they needed a reboot, but NO GO.

Does Streambaby or VUZE need Tivotogo installed on the same PC or any other requirement in order to show up on the TIVO?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Streambaby and VUZE use different protocols. Streambaby is a HME application and shows up in the Music, Photos, etc menu. VUZE is a ToGo application and shows up in the Now Playing List (at the bottom).

Neither application needs TiVo Desktop or anything else installed. If you are having problems seeing VUZE and Streambaby, you might want to make sure your TiVo boxes are on the same local network as your PC.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm seeing Vuze in the NPL and the programs are there. However, transfers quit after about 15 minutes. With DT Plus no problem. Still working on that problem.


----------



## ryanperry (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a Series3 that isn't automatically showing up under vuze devices on my Mac OSX 10.5 (Intel). TiVo desktop and PyTiVo work just fine. There is no info or support on this error case. Anyone else run into this and have a workaround?

Thanks,


----------



## BungeeCork (Jul 27, 2008)

ryanperry said:


> I have a Series3 that isn't automatically showing up under vuze devices ... TiVo desktop and PyTiVo work just fine


Sorry, can't help re the Mac, but just wanted to add that Vuze/Tivo works fine for me on Windows 7 RTM 32bit.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Very cool. I just got my Tivo a couple of days ago. I was going to buy Desktop Plus or configure pyTivo for getting files from my computer to my Tivo but this seems about as simple as it gets. I already use uTorrent so I don't need the torrent app, but it works great for transcoding and transferring files. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## BryGuy (May 21, 2003)

The Vuze site states that this capability only works for Series 3 TiVos. I did get it to work for one of my Series 2 Tivo for a short time when Vuze had incorrectly discovered the TiVo as Series 3. The converstion (handled by Vuze) went quickly, and the transfer to the TiVo was faster than HMO between my TiVos (both wired).

I love it. Now if they would only support Series 2!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

BryGuy said:


> The Vuze site states that this capability only works for Series 3 TiVos. I did get it to work for one of my Series 2 Tivo for a short time when Vuze had incorrectly discovered the TiVo as Series 3. The converstion (handled by Vuze) went quickly, and the transfer to the TiVo was faster than HMO between my TiVos (both wired).
> 
> I love it. Now if they would only support Series 2!


Try this: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7505786#post7505786


----------



## gouldtv (Nov 4, 2009)

Since installing the new Vuze client, my Tivo Desktop Control Panel on my Mac no longer lets me click "Start" to invoke the Tivo Desktop file-sharing to my Tivo. The minute I hit Start, it starts for 1/2 second, then shuts down and the Start button is visible again. Anyone else having this problem? I'm on Snow Leopard. 

I wanted to give Vuze a spin, and I encoded a few video files, but the audio was messed up in all of them. So I want to go back to the way I used to work - - - where I download with Vuze, run the file through VisualHub, and let Tivo Desktop share the file to the Tivos in my home. Now I broke something, and Vuze sharing is the only thing that shows on my Tivo's, and Vuze will only share it's own compressed files with the bad audio. Not good.

Perhaps there's a command-line thing I can do to de-activate the Fuse controls over file-sharing to the Tivos?


----------



## moose5 (Mar 16, 2010)

I wanted to give this a try and it seems to work fine but when zi go to transfer on tivo the audio is completely cut apart from some random burp-like sounds. Help?


----------



## joleta (Jan 1, 2009)

ryanperry: I have the same problem. My TiVo HD doesn't show up in Vuze. I'm also on Leopard on a Mac.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

joleta said:


> ryanperry: I have the same problem. My TiVo HD doesn't show up in Vuze. I'm also on Leopard on a Mac.


I am using Snow Leopard on my new iMac and Vuze work just fine. Make sure your Wi-Fi connection is working. You may have move the TiVos wireless adapter to get a better signal.


----------



## joleta (Jan 1, 2009)

Johncv said:


> I am using Snow Leopard on my new iMac and Vuze work just fine. Make sure your Wi-Fi connection is working. You may have move the TiVo's wireless adapter to get a better signal.


Both the Mac and the TiVo are on the same wired (not wifi) network. PyTivo works fine for streaming from Mac to TiVo, and the TiVo Transfer that comes with Toast Titanium can pull programs from the TiVo back to my Mac, so I know the connection is okay.

I still wish I knew why Vuze can't see my TiVo, but I don't really need Vuze now that I've got PyTivo set up.


----------



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm running Snow Leopard and have a TiVoHDXL and had the problem where my TiVo never showed up as a "device" on the left side pane of Vuse. I solved the problem by turning TiVo Desktop off in the system preferences.

By the way, if you have a DNLA device on your network (I have an Oppo Blue Ray Player), it will see Vuse running on your Mac and think it is a DLNA server. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get it to play any TiVo shows (I have them in MPEG 1/2 format) stored on my computer through Vuse. Maybe someone out there knows how to do that...

I have been able to watch TiVo shows stored on my computer through my Oppo by running a nifty program called PS3 Media Server.app. When I run it on my Mac, the Oppo sees my Mac, I can use the Oppo's remote control to search my computer's file structure to find the show that I want, and then I can watch it. It is not perfect, and there are glitches, but I've had more success with this than with Vuse.


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

I just downloaded Vuze (4.4.0.6), onto my Windows XP SP3 machine, downloaded a movie, enable Devices support. Even before enabling, Vuze already saw all three of my TiVos. After enabling it, I "dragged and dropped" the movie into the TiVo Device (HD-TiVo) on the left hand side and it did the transcoding thing. I even see the .vob file on the Windows machine. However, when I go to the TiVo NPL Vuze does not show up.

Thinking it was the TiVo, I dragged and dropped the movie to the Series 3 TiVo device hoping it would work. But, Vuze doesn't show up there either on the S3 NPL either. My 3rd TiVo a S2, and from what I understand that doesn't work to begin with so I didn't bother dragging to that device, but I did confirm it also doesn't "see" the Vuze computer.

All the computers and TiVos are on the same network. Do I need to open a port up on my Windows machine to allow TiVo to "see" it? Note that I do not have TiVo Desktop installed on the computer that has Vuze on it. I do have a laptop with TiVo Desktop installed on it, and all three TiVos "see" it.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Vuze uses the same method to serve up files as TiVo Desktop. As long as they are on the same network it should work. Without getting connection or packet sniff data from you, it's hard to what's wrong.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Try a re-boot of the TiVo and/or the computer? I tried Vuze awhile back and can't remember exactly how it worked but I seem to recall having to re-boot one or the other.


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

Okay, I downloaded and installed Wireshark. Are there any particular filters you want me to apply? Do you just want me to capture 10 minutes worth and save the capture file somewhere where you can download it?

I can see where it is receiving the "TivoConn" (protocol) "Discovery Beacon" (Info). Of course that make sense, since Vuze "saw" the TiVo. It is the TiVo that isn't "seeing" Vuze. Should I be seeing some response from my PC/Vuze? If so, that doesn't seem to be happening. I'm literally not seeing any traffic towards the TiVo, I finally ping'ed it just to make sure Wireshark was monitoring outgoing traffic and it did log the pings.

I appreciate your help "Evil Code Monkey!"


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

I just rebooted both, still nothing shows up on any of the TiVos.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Vuze should be broadcasting out beacons similar to the incoming ones. If it's not then the TiVos won't see Vuze. 

It's been a while since I played with Vuze, but I remember there being a setting to enable sharing. Make sure that's turned on.


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

Man, there are a million settings on Vuze but I think I stumbled across something. I turned off "simple view" for Devices and that uncovered the "Media Servers" and that allowed me to see the settings for the Vuze Media server on my PC. Under properties for it, it shows the IP address it had for itself. Unfortunately that IP address was bound to my VMware logical adapter. So then, I went to the advanced network settings under Connection and configured Vuze to bound to the "real" Ethernet device.

After restarting Vuze now the Media server says it as the same IP address as my PC, which of course is in the same network as the TiVos, but the TiVos still don't "see" it, and Wireshark still doesn't log any out going packets.

Any other suggestions? Has anyone else had this problem and resolved it? I'll try posted to the Vuze forum, but based on the activity there, I don't think it is monitored much.

Thanks!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

If I can remember I'll try playing with it when I get home and see what it does.


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks Morac. Note that I sniffed the VMware logical device and sure enough, the TiVo beacons are still being sent there. I'm guessing this is a bug. I just posted to the Vuze forum: http://forum.vuze.com/thread.jspa?threadID=92025 so you might check it before doing any work in case one of them are able to tell me what I can do to resolve it.


----------



## kcantrel (Aug 26, 2003)

As a quick update. One of the developer of Auze was able to quickly patch it to do the right thing. The latest beta version 4.4.0.7 B18 is working as expected.


----------



## Pabs82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, I just bought a TIVO and want to play shows from my computer on it. I have Vuze and have opened the Now Playing List but it is not there. My vuze has it and i have copied files to it ok, but how do i see these files?


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

I have the Vuze icon on my Now Playing list as well, although it says that there are no recordings. My Vuze is open on my PC and the Vuze screen is showing the library. Will I need to install TiVo Desktop (for the PC) in order to play my Vuze library on my Premiere XL?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Will the FREE Tivo Desktop play VUZE files or do we need the Desktop PLUS?

TIA


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

MPSAN said:


> Will the FREE Tivo Desktop play VUSE files or do we need the Desktop PLUS?
> 
> TIA


It's been a while, but I'm fairly certain you don't need TiVo Desktop installed.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

Works great here


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks! I have utorrent but I hear that VUZE is better. Can we specify HD content or is the Torrent part the same as all of the others? I have a few shows I used utorrent on and I have .mkv files. Can I load them into VUZE and have the TIVO's in my house see them?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

MPSAN said:


> Thanks! I have utorrent but I hear that VUZE is better. Can we specify HD content or is the Torrent part the same as all of the others? I have a few shows I used utorrent on and I have .mkv files. Can I load them into VUZE and have the TIVO's in my house see them?


VUZE let you search by title. After you download a show you then drag it to the TiVo, Playstation3 or X-Box icon.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Is TiVo support in the Linux version of Vuze?

I'm wondering because I have the Linux version installed and it works fine for torrenting, but I'm unable to find out how to turn on the Device Playback support. I don't see any "Devices" button the sidebar like they show on the Vuze website.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

rlcarr said:


> Is TiVo support in the Linux version of Vuze?
> 
> I'm wondering because I have the Linux version installed and it works fine for torrenting, but I'm unable to find out how to turn on the Device Playback support. I don't see any "Devices" button the sidebar like they show on the Vuze website.


In the device options box make sure enable TiVo support is check.

http://wiki.vuze.com/w/User_Guide


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Johncv said:


> VUZE let you search by title. After you download a show you then drag it to the TiVo, Playstation3 or X-Box icon.


Great...I can install it and see if I can drag my previously downloaded .mkv file to the TIVO Icon. I assume VUZE will let me open the mkv and then drag it.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Anybody have issues with the conversion process to TiVo from Vuze? I have been using Vuze for a while now, but most of the time i try to move the file to the Tivo device list the conversion starts and then stalls at some point only partially done. I can leave it for days and it stays at the same % of conversion. Restarting sometimes gets it a little further, or sometimes a little lower %.

Any ideas?


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

Just tried this transfering from VUZE to the TIVO premiere and it was VERY easy and fast. I am really impressed with it.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

KCcardsfan said:


> Just tried this transfering from VUZE to the TIVO premiere and it was VERY easy and fast. I am really impressed with it.


Do they support pushing it from Vuze yet or do you still have to pull it using the TiVo to initiate.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

What is the best peer to peer software that would transfer bit torrent(s) from your computer to your TiVo? 

I'm currently using Vuze but I have the following error message; transcode failed operation aborted. Does anyone have an idea what it means?


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

I love using Vuze to push it to my Tivo's.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

/bump

(This is now solved)

I need some help. I have downloaded a torrent using Vuze. I want to convert it so I can watch it on TiVo. This used to be so easy. I have a new installation of Vuze. I don't have the sidebar on the left where I could turn on devices and just drag the file over and it would automatically transcode.

I searched and all answers appear to be for the old interface with the sidebar.

Please help!

Solution

The left sidebar with devices wasn't showing up. For some reason a fresh install started with the classic UI as the default. However, when I went in to look what UI it showed that I was in the "Vuze" or current interface. I finally went in and changed it to the classic interface. The interface stayed the same and then changed it back to the modern interface and then the sidebar and devices appeared.


----------



## hillstrubl (Aug 10, 2006)

Bumping an old thread, with the 20.4.2 Tivo update, this doesn't seem to work anymore. on the Tivo side Vuze no longer appears and the same is true on the Vuze side.
This really sucks because it worked really well...


----------



## hillstrubl (Aug 10, 2006)

hillstrubl said:


> Bumping an old thread, with the 20.4.2 Tivo update, this doesn't seem to work anymore. on the Tivo side Vuze no longer appears and the same is true on the Vuze side.
> This really sucks because it worked really well...


bumping my own thread, this cannot annoy just me. This worked so well, now there is no option to stream local files.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

It's working for me. I just downloaded and converted several shows on Vuze and then transferred them to my Roamio. Vuze showed up as a device in Now Playing.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

waynomo said:


> It's working for me. I just downloaded and converted several shows on Vuze and then transferred them to my Roamio. Vuze showed up as a device in Now Playing.


What kind of computer? 
I have a MacPro upstairs with some shares that work with Streambaby 
VUZE is 5.4.0.0 - but I don't see "devices" option in the menu.
Roamio base under 20.4.4 - again, don't see any VUZE link on its menus ...


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

Has Vuze ever updated the transcoding profiles for newer TiVos? I have a Roamio Pro and when Vuze transcodes it transcodes to MPEG-2, even when the file is in H.264, which makes for a transcoded file that's a LOT bigger than the source file.


----------

